
Hydraulic power in London - jackgavigan
http://www.subbrit.org.uk/sb-sites/sites/h/hydraulic_power_in_london/
======
cannam
The delightful accumulator tower north of Tower Bridge (Royal Mint St) was
demolished at the start of last year -- to make room for some exclusive,
majestic luxury apartments. _spit_

Photo (not mine) of the doomed building here:
[https://www.flickr.com/photos/cybertect/10944119093](https://www.flickr.com/photos/cybertect/10944119093)

